# Locust Tree



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

In the storm that went through Ohio yesterday, a locust tree was blown over at my parent's house. Is this worth the time and trouble to have someone cut it into 1" lumber for me?

What projects is locust wood good for?

How does an amature wood-tinker-er get someone to rough saw a fallen tree?

ALSO - My parents are planning on cutting a couple Ash trees (not infected). Is this lumber worth rough sawing?

Thanks for any suggestions/advice.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Black, or Honey Locust?


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

I donno. Here is a photo.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

It looks like Black Locust to me. Have it rough sawn before it dries. It will dry very hard to the point that a chain saw will dull very quickly. The farmers use them for fence post here. It will be a very hard wood so it should be good for most projects.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

You're prob'ly in violation of several OSHA lines, what with that short sawyer there. By the bark…looks like a black locust. Honey's have long branchy thorns. 
Blacks are good for fenceposts, tool handles, and otherwise misused wooden items. It's tough, and gets tougher with age. 
Honey Locust is a pretty wood IMO, but the thorns are daunting.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had one experience with locust (black), and it was absolutely miserable. It threw sparks from my chain as I cut it, dulling it relentlessly; I wasn't about to try it on my other saws. The then resulting firewood pieces either split easily or were rediculously twisted together, making even that task too much work for the outcome. It's kinda laughable now, but not so much then.
I have talked to many woodworkers, and few use it, some stating the same thing…it's too hard on the blades. But should you try, it is gorgeous wood; it changes from the greenish tint to a dark brown over many years, with plenty of grain beauty. You may try turning a piece to see what you get; for your sake I hope it is better than the junk I had.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Exterior furniture, it is also used around me as fenceposts and many of the farmers claim that it will easily last 20 years in the ground untreated and still be good enough for fire wood afterwards. A number of the barns around here are also made of it since it produces long straight beams easily. My two are slated to be outside benches and tables.


----------



## oblowme (May 20, 2011)

Locust is hard, period. Even when green it's hard as a carp. The lumber looks (in a way) like live oak. What grows around here rarely exceeds 10" DBH before a blight kills them. That (apparently) is also the only thing that WILL kill them. Cut one down and it will sprout back from the stump and be 12' high in a year or 2. It also spreads through the root system so the little b---pop up everywhere. I've had them thrive back up under buildings where there was no possible way for sunlight to reach them.
There are several species known for their resistance to bugs and decay. Locust is one, red cedar, black walnut, bald cypress and redwood come to mind. One thing that they share however is the sapwood will rot as fast as anything else. Weather the posts will last 20 years is pure speculation.
Getting logs sawn is as simple as finding one of those baby mills setup in the guys side yard, stop and ask. You will probably have to transport them to the site and might have to help the man when he cuts them up.
Far as the ash- if you can't or don't do anything with them I would be happy to take them off your hands.


----------

